# N B! : Reporting Threads For Moderation - All Users To Read



## devdev (29/8/14)

Hi All Members,

Just a reminder that there is an option to report any posts which you feel need to be attended to by an admin or mod:

- Spam/Advertising/Soliciting business
- Offensive language
- Posting in incorrect forum
- Abusive behaviour
- Blatantly incorrect information
- Not acting in good faith towards Ecigssa or the community
- Anything else which you feel should be brought to the attention of the staff

There is a dedicated console for the resolution of reported posts, so by reporting them you bring any issues to the attention of the staff immediately.

If you need to report a post you can do so by clicking on the *Report* button below the post in question. When you report a post you can provide a brief description of what you find improper, which again, will assist us in resolving the issue.

Thanks

Devdev

Admin, Ecigssa

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 3 | Thanks 4 | Informative 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (29/8/14)

Noted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Jordache (9/12/16)

Cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Havana Vape Co (17/12/17)

Noted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

